# low-carb diet bad for milk supply??



## Happy Becky (Apr 1, 2004)

I'm nursing my 14 mo ds and 6 wk old dd. I was doing low-carb for the past 3 weeks pretty strictly (enough of that...I need some noodles!) But a couple friends said that a low-carb diet will make your milk supply vanish. I can't believe I've never heard this or that my midwife didn't say anything!!! What do you all know?? I'd like to continue this type of diet to try to lose some weight.


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

By low carb do you mean minimal refined/junky carbs but still plenty of whole grains and vegetables? If so, I don't think it could hurt unless it had the incidental effect of reducing your overall caloric intake or your fat intake. I'm guessing it wouldn't reduce your protein intake.

Having said that, supply is a highly individualized thing and I would caution anyone making a dramatic change to their diet to be aware that it could impact their supply.
~Cath


----------



## MonkeysRUs (Jun 1, 2007)

Low carb diets and breastfeeding

The above link has some info you might find useful.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I did low-carb and had no supply issues. I think moderate low-carb is fine while breastfeeding for some people. I didn't eat any grains or starchy veggies, just meats, low-carb veggies and lower-carb fruits, plus cheese and eggs and fish oil. It was actually very invigorating for me. But yeah, I missed noodles too!

I never believe people who say doing X will surely cause milk supply to go away (unless that X is supplementing randomly and a lot, or taking combo birth control pills or other stuff that's proven to cause low supply.)


----------



## Sandstress (Sep 21, 2006)

Don't do it!

I thought I'd do the South Beach (no carbs, sugars, fruit, potatoes, corn, etc.) a month before I went back to work. My milk tanked. I stopped and waited until I was done breastfeeding, because that is the diet that had worked for me in the past. So in my experience of one- YES! IT'S DANGEROUS!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I would not do ANY kind of diet with a 6 week old. Just a bad idea all around.

-Angela


----------



## megviolet (Feb 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I would not do ANY kind of diet with a 6 week old. Just a bad idea all around.

-Angela

I agree, i understand wanting to lose weight, but it's too early. Treat this time like an extension of pregnancy, and allow yourself to eat what you crave, you need it!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
I did low-carb and had no supply issues. I think moderate low-carb is fine while breastfeeding for some people. I didn't eat any grains or starchy veggies, just meats, low-carb veggies and lower-carb fruits, plus cheese and eggs and fish oil. It was actually very invigorating for me. But yeah, I missed noodles too!

Same here. Our LLL leader was doing south beach. Think of how many diabetics that have to be on low carb diets breastfeed. I did have low carb bread (5 grams fiber) too.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I "know" plenty of people on a low-carb message board following modified LC diets during pg and BF.

The key is to listen to your body and your baby. If your milk supply tanks eatin 30g of carbs a day(for example), add in more carbs. You may need 70+ g of carbs per day, while that same carb level may not allow weight loss at other times in your life.

I can't see how LC could be inherently unhealthy, considering that LC diets don't limit calories, protein, or fat at all, and you're cutting out refined sugars and starches. I think a healthy LC diet for a nursing mom (or anybody for that matter) would include lots of vegetables, nuts, and animal products, while limiting or avoiding grains, beans, and fruits.

If you're going to try an LC diet, I'd suggest easing into it slowly. Don't do "Atkins induction" to start things off. Start by tracking what you already eat, then slowly make changes until you're at a point where you feel healthy, the baby is doing well, and the weight is coming off at a modest rate.


----------



## Happy Becky (Apr 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *megviolet* 
I agree, i understand wanting to lose weight, but it's too early. Treat this time like an extension of pregnancy, and allow yourself to eat what you crave, you need it!


I didn't plan on getting pregnant so soon after ds! I only got 4 months NOT pregnant out of the past two years and I'm just ready to have my body back!

I should explain more of the kinds of foods I'm eating... I read Dana Carpender's book, "How I Gave Up My Low-Fat Diet and Lost 40 Pounds". She stresses eating lots of low carb veggies, some low carb fruit and a lot of meat, eggs, cheese, etc. There are a few rules that I haven't followed. I have been eating corn, peas, fruit, yogurt and milk in moderation (and a Dove dark choco. every now and then), but I have really tried to give up excessive sweets, all pasta, bread, rice, potatoes. I guess I'm somewhere between a low-carb diet and taking my chiropractor's advice of eating mostly healthy fruits and veggies and lean meats.

The main change in my diet is that--I'm a grazer--and I am not grazing all day on crackers and sweets, I'm grazing on healthy low carb foods, nuts, etc. Overall, I haven't had a decrease in milk supply and I just FEEL healthier!


----------

